# Bovine Adrenal Supplement



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone had any luck with adrenal support that you can buy at a pharmacy without a prescription? I'm thinking of trying this. I need to get my saliva test done but haven't. I kinda just want to see if this helps. Any particular brand that has worked well for you?


----------



## HazelEyedHussy (Jan 20, 2013)

I haven't had great results with anything except the "NOW" brand's "Thyroid Support." However, I'm sure that's not going to be great for everybody, so be cautious. I tried this before getting tested, but now I'm on natural porcine thyroid, and I'm doing much better. It's funny because I am almost exactly like you.. hypo, have PCOS, insulin resistance, a bit of IBS, have had anemia, and heart palpitations. I take Metformin as well, but it REALLY bothers my stomach/intestines. I have a ton of pain whenever I take Met, grrr. :/


----------



## PinkLemonLady (Mar 27, 2013)

Not sure if you already figured this out....

I'm taking standard process brand Adrenal Dessicated..... I notice a good difference if I go a couple days without taking.... I don't think you can get an any store.... but I get from Amazon or you can get from Pharmaca I believe if you have one near you.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

A word of caution... I went the "DIY" route last year and picked up an adrenal support formula from Gaia. About 2-3 days into taking it I wound up with a racing pulse, dizzy & light-headed, and waaay out of it.

I think adrenals are definitely something that needs to be looked at for everyone with hormone problems (and is usually glossed right over by the docs), but it's far better to actually get tested (blood, saliva, urine) and see where you stand. If your MD won't do it, find a naturopath who will and can oversee this stuff.

YMMV


----------

